# Apache 700 - Omnistor awning, anyone bought safari room ?



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone with an Apache 700 and recessed Omnistor awning has bought the "special" version sides. On the Omnistor web site it list a set of sides that are somehow adapted to suit the recessed awning.
Would be nice to get some feedback to see if they are any better than just buying a Fiamma safari room...
Any comments ????


----------



## Chetty (Mar 23, 2007)

*Safari room*

Tonka
A safari room for our Apache 700 is on our wanted list particularly as we are intending to go full-timing and would give us more option with the extra space.
Please check out whether a Fiamma room will fit your Omnistor awning before you commit to buying.
We saw a demo on putting up a safari room at the NEC in Feb and must say it put me off a bit as it looked a little complicated.
Regards
Rob & Di


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

We have an Omnistor residence room (the one with the side curtain clamps)
It takes about 20 mins to put up, you do need a small pair of steps or similar to reach the top clamps
Once up it is very stable structure. Don't know if it will fit a recessed awning but it would be worth asking Omnistor.
Roger


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback..

I have gathered some more info..
Apparently Omnistor do a version of sides especially for the Recess on the SE models..

http://www.omnistor.co.uk/product.asp?strareano=PRODUCTCATEGORY_2_7_1&intelement=1057

After emailing Oministor I had a reply from a company called Cara Camp and they will be at Peterborough and Newbury with one on show.. Hope to get to one of the shows and have a look.
http://caracamp.co.uk/system/index.htm


----------

